# The delicious Q-cumber has reached his first milestone!!



## Setwale_Charm

I dare not call him a vegetable yet....
he is intelligent, knowledgeable, always "in the swim" and always willing to help and he`s done that for over 1,000 times by now!


----------



## Crescent

Setwale_Charm said:


> I dare not call him a vegetable yet....
> he is intelligent, knowledgeable, always "in the swim" and always willing to help and he`s done that for over 1,000 times by now!


 
_Delicious,_ indeed! 

I was actually going to open up a thread for Q-ki here, but Setwale beat me to it!  
Well, yes it's already been said: super-smart, kind, very helpful, and not to mention galant! What other ingredients* do you need in a perfect forero?  
Oh, and did somebody mention his remarkably impressing level of English?! 

*!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS, Q-CUMBER!!!!!!*​ 
*.. P.S. Do you get it? _Cucumber_..is an ingredient!  ( I felt that was a rather intelligent pun (coming from me)!) 

 ~ Crescent


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Q-cumber. I've enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## mimi2

Hi, Q-cumber.
Congratulations!
Thank you very much for all you have done for the forum.
We all need you.


----------



## cheshire

Q-cumber, thanks for always helping me in the Slavic forum! 
We can't do without you! 
Caro ed amabile, 
Caliente y simpatico!


----------



## Q-cumber

Thanks, guys! I highly appreciate your comments 
<my cheeks are getting red>


----------



## ter_

It seems that Q-cumbers are very popular amongst the female members of the forum. 

Congratulations on your 1000 posts.


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> Thanks, guys! I highly appreciate your comments
> <my cheeks are getting red>



Would that possibly be my fault?.. But, in all fairness, you deserved all you got!!! 
Happy postiversary again, Q-cumber!!


----------



## cyanista

*Congratulations, Q!!!

You would be an asset to any forum. Thank you for striking roots here! *


----------



## Jana337

Gosh, I should start taking Russian seriously. 
If anyone wants to know why females love Q-cumber, click.


----------



## papillon

Why don't you ladies just let the poor guy recover his breath? Let me show you how the men do it:

Hey dude, that was some nice work on those 1000+ posts. Gimme a high five!



Ладно, чего там, заслужил, заслужил. О-Гурец - это вроде как знак качества. Прочтешь, бывает пост твой - и всё становится на свои места. 

*Поздравлаю!*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aha ! Q-cumber, ce pseudo « me fait sonner une cloche ». 
Même si nous nous croisons peu, j'avoue avoir pris du plaisir à te lire. J'aime bien quand tu bouscules les certitudes des _natives _(mais point trop n'en faut !) 
Keep it up!


----------



## panjabigator

Well!  Many many congrats Q-cumber!  I look forward to reading your next 1000 posts !


----------

